# اريد عنوان مركز معتمد في القاهرة او الجيزة



## محمود محمد حازم (20 فبراير 2012)

اريد من اخواني مساعدتي في عنوان مركز معتمد احصل منه علي كورس او دورة الاوشا في القاهرة او الجيزة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضياء حسني (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي محمود
هذا اسم مركز معتمد في الجيزة وهو من افضل المراكز في الصحة والسلامه في مصر(مركز دبي للصحة والسلامة المتكاملة DISSC).
عنوانه:المهندسين-ميدان موسى جلال فوق مكتب بريد المهندسين
موبايل:01005282084
لمزيد من المعلومات ارسل على:[email protected]


----------



## ولله الحمد (7 يونيو 2012)

[h=6]بمشيئه الله سوف يبدأ كورس الأوشا في الصناعات العامه (OSHA GENERAL),والأوشا في صناعه الإنشاءات (OSHA CONSTRUCTION) يوم الأربعاء الموافق 20_6_2012.


تكلفه الكورس الواحد 600 جنيه,مدتهم أربعه أيام,تبدأ المحاضرات من الساعه 5.00 ,إلي 9.30 .بمقر التدريب التابع لأكاديميه السلامه والصحه البيئيه بالتجمع الخامس بالقاهره.

إشراف وإعداد وتقديم د/وجدي سيفين.
...
الماده العلميه للكورس قيمه جداً ويتلقي المتدرب كل ما يخص السلامه الخاصه بمواقع العمل المختلفه.

(محتويات الكورس)
_اليوم الأول :

1_تشريعات السلامه والصحه المهنيه.
2_مسالك الهروب.
3_مخاطر الكهرباء.
4_إغلاق مصادر الطاقه ووضع لافتات عليها.
5_مخاطر المعدات والألات.

_اليوم الثاني:

1_حواجز الحمايه بالمعدات.
2_برنامج حمايه القوي السمعيه.
3_تصاريح الأعمال البارده والساخنه..
4_تعليمات السلامه الخاصه بالرافعات الشوكيه.
5_العدد اليدويه.
6_السلالم والدرج.
_اليوم الثالث:

1_أسطح العمل والسير.
2_مهمات السلامه للوقايه الشخصيه.
3_الصحه المهنيه والتحكم البيئي.
4_العلامات الإرشاديه والتحذيريه.
5_الحرائق وطفايات الحريق.
6__السلامه بالأوناش.

_اليوم الرابع:

1_أعمال اللحام والقطع.
2_الغازات المضغوطه وإسطوانات الغازات المضغوطه.
3_السلامه من الإشعاعات.
4_نظام توصيل المعلومات عن المواد الكيميائيه الخطره.
5_العمل بأمان داخل الأماكن المغلقه.
6_السوائل الملتهبه والسوائل القابله للإشتعال.
7_السقالات.

_اليوم الرابع:
1_العلامات الإرشاديه والتحذيريه.
2_السلامه من الإشعاعات.
3_العمل بأمان داخل الأماكن المغلقه.
4_أعمال الحفر.
5_قوانين صناعه الإنشاءات.(CONSTRUCTION INDUSTRY REGULATIONS)
6_قوانين الصناعات العامه.(GENERAL INDUSTRY REGULATIONS)

يحصل المتدرب علي شهاده محليه بالإضافه إلي شهاده دوليه من الأوشا أكاديمي الأمريكيه (OshAcademy)ومعتمده من الأوشا أكاديمي بالإضافه إلي (1) كارنيه. في حاله التسجيل في كورس واحد .

وفي حاله التسجيل في الكورسين يحصل المتدرب علي شهاده محليه من أكاديميه السلامه والصحه البيئيه لكل كورس وشهاده وكارنيه من(OshAcademy) الأمريكيه أيضاً لكل كورس.

ويمكن للمتدرب التسجيل في كورس واحد أو التسجيل في الكورسين معاً.

يحصل المتدرب في حاله تسجيله في الكورسين علي خصم (200)جنيه ليصبح تكلفه الكورسين (1000) شامل كل شئ.


وللعلم الشهاده التي تمنح من(OshAcademy) الأمريكيه ليست تابعه لوزاره العمل الأمريكيه .


وما زال الحجز مستمر,وللحجز ولمزيد من المعلومات عن الدورات والكورسات يرجي الإتصال م/مصطفي أنور (01003188014),وفقكم الله للأفضل دائماً.[/h]


----------



## hamada.. (10 يونيو 2012)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------

